# What locomotive is the casey jones a model of?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm looking for pictures of a real "Casey jones" type locomotive. It would help greatly to know what model locomotive it really is. I'm kitbashing it into a more realistic model... figured my first attempt would be on something that cost me $15 bucks 

Already cut out those god-awful windows and added side rods to the wheels. 

Charles.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

T.V. Casey Jones Here
Real Casey Jones Here and Here


----------

